# Soundtrack_Cologne 2019 - anyone ?



## Loïc D (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi,

I've missed last year edition, and I'm thinking attending the 2019 edition in the last days of August.

As a hobbyist, my goal is fairly simple : learn stuff and share drinks. 

Who here is gonna attend ?


----------



## MatFluor (Jun 11, 2019)

My hotel room is reserved - just waiting for tickets to purchase 

So yes, I'll be there.


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 11, 2019)

Whoa, Jack Wall and Michael McCann!

How much was the hotel?


----------



## MatFluor (Jun 11, 2019)

gtrwll said:


> Whoa, Jack Wall and Michael McCann!
> 
> How much was the hotel?



Not too much given that it's almost one week in a hotel relatively near (and der Philharmonie)


----------



## GtrString (Jun 11, 2019)

I consider going, maybe just for day 3, which seems to be the composing for tv series-day. I live in drive distance from Cologne (3-4hrs).


----------



## MatFluor (Jun 11, 2019)

the VI-C guys who go should create a meet-up point. Ideally once the whole schedule is clear and the venues etc - so we can say like "1530 at point X we'll meet"


----------



## shomynik (Jun 11, 2019)

Wow, nice. Thanks for the topic. I live in Frankfurt and will make sure I'm there on day one.


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 11, 2019)

Cool.
I guess that guys from OT & SA will participate to a session or two.
I’ll keep you updated if & when I come - (though I’m far from being a VIP here lol)


----------



## Julian1986 (Jun 17, 2019)

MatFluor said:


> My hotel room is reserved - just waiting for tickets to purchase
> 
> So yes, I'll be there.



Tickets are already available on the website. (Early Bird until July 1st.)
See you there!


----------



## shomynik (Jun 17, 2019)

From what I'm reading there, those Day passes will stay the same price - 60EUR? Discount is on the Full Accreditation for all days only, right?


----------



## JEPA (Jun 17, 2019)

guys, the old formula: a link of the event or where to buy tickets please, thanks


----------



## shomynik (Jun 17, 2019)

JEPA said:


> guys, the old formula: a link of the event or where to buy tickets please, thanks


here you go

https://www.soundtrackcologne.de/en/accreditation/


----------



## Julian1986 (Jun 18, 2019)

shomynik said:


> From what I'm reading there, those Day passes will stay the same price - 60EUR? Discount is on the Full Accreditation for all days only, right?



Yes, there are only discounts on the full accreditation and the students full accreditation.


----------



## JEPA (Jun 18, 2019)

shomynik said:


> here you go
> 
> https://www.soundtrackcologne.de/en/accreditation/


much appreciated!


----------



## shomynik (Jun 18, 2019)

Julian1986 said:


> Yes, there are only discounts on the full accreditation and the students full accreditation.


Ok, then no need for rush for me. Thanks.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Aug 14, 2019)

Really looking forward to this year's Soundtrack Cologne 
See you there!


----------



## MatFluor (Aug 26, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing those who come this week 

I think I'll hang around the Musicstore Tomorrow Afternoon (It's right in the center near the Dom - the big Gothic church). So for those VI-C guys who attend, just look for the big bald guy with a beard...

Since the majority of the talks are around the Fritz Thyssen-Stiftung, I suggest those who want to say hi to each other would meet Thursday during the lunch break, outside of the building. I have no idea how it exactly looks. But chances are, I'll still be a big bald guy with a beard...


----------



## MatFluor (Aug 27, 2019)

Although, scratch that. The big musicstore is a bit outside of the city center. I remember having made that mistake many years ago already xD the one in the center is small and mainly pianos I think. Anyway, time to walk around Cologne!


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 28, 2019)

I won't make it eventually. Busy schedule @ work + expensive holidays in Ireland made me shift my plans. Also, the feeling that I'm maybe too "hobbyist" for this kind of pro event.

I'll share virtually a beer with you though.
And probably join next year once I become a rock star


----------



## Maxime Luft (Sep 7, 2019)

Just wanted to share these few photos with you guys. We all had great fun at this year's Soundtrack Cologne, these days went by way too fast!


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks.
I definitely can’t look as cool as you guys.
No regrets.


----------



## merlinhimself (Sep 9, 2019)

Huh, This sounds fantastic! Idk why I hadnt looked into this before. I think I may look into going 2020, Ill be on break at that time and also have really wanted to visit Germany


----------



## Henu (Sep 9, 2019)

I wrote this to another topic as well, but I was there on Friday, and if I had noticed this topic earlier it would had been nice to meet you peeps there- especially as I wasn't really occupied at all, hah!

Being a game musician myself, I was really interested on the stuff on the 29th, not to mention that OT session, Chris Hein and whatnot. Hell, it seemed I'd need _two_ myselves to actually see everything I wanted! So my boss bought me a ticket and our HR got me the hotel and flights and was really excited to go there. I usually don't travel alone so I was quite nervous as the trip was rather complicated, but finally made it from Finland to Cologne in the evening, cracked a cold beer open, played some computer games in the hotel and prepared mentally for the next awesome day. I was so excited I was barely able to sleep!

The next morning I got there right on time, but then I was told my ticket was for _yesterday_. I was wondering why my boss had booked a wrong date, but the people were really nice in the entrance and changed my ticket. I ran to the second floor to catch Wilbert Roget's presentation just in time....but for my surprise there was something completely else going on. Asking the personnel if it's moved somewhere else they looked me weirdly and said I'm looking at "yesterday's program".

It quickly turned out that the "Friday" I told our HR was actually supposed to be _Thursday_. My boss had bought me the correct tickect, but I personally had told a wrong date for the hotel and flights for our HR. So when I arrived there on Friday morning I had missed everything I wanted to see by a day. At that point I was ready to start screaming aloud and start drinking heavily. I ended up watching two presentations (Ubisoft and production music) and snippets of some others but as the topic of the day wasn't really that interesting to me, it was really hard to get anything out of the presentations even though some of them were close enough to be of my interests. And naturally, of course this happened when I was for once travelling alone.

Next year I'm taking a colleague with me and he will book fucking _everything_.


----------

